
Midas: A New Baseline for Anomaly Detection in Graphs - TakakiTohno
https://www.kdnuggets.com/2020/04/midas-new-baseline-anomaly-detection-graphs.html
======
siddharthbhatia
Hi, here is the MIDAS github repository:
[https://github.com/bhatiasiddharth/MIDAS](https://github.com/bhatiasiddharth/MIDAS)

Few use cases include detecting intrusions, fake ratings and financial fraud.

